
Ask HN: Have you tried Ketogenic diet? Can you share your experience / advice? - rayalez
I&#x27;m looking into it mostly for mental clarity, energy, and focus, I&#x27;m not as interested in weight loss, although that could be a nice bonus.
======
DanielBMarkham
I'm just finishing up week 10.

Works great, but I listened to 5-10 episodes of the 2ketodudes podcast before
I started.

The worst part of it really was the keto flu and getting used to not eating so
dang much. Once my liver started providing all the energy I needed, I was able
to do things I had not before thought possible, like heavy cardio for 90
minutes a day. (I'm still not in shape yet, of course, but I don't run out of
energy.)

My 18-year-old daughter said she was interested in starting, so I made a one-
page PDF "Dad's Guide To Starting Keto" Ping me if you're interested and I'll
email you a copy.

Good luck!

------
smt88
This is an entertaining, quick overview of the state of scientific knowledge
around keto: [https://www.gimletmedia.com/science-vs/ketogenic-diet-
should...](https://www.gimletmedia.com/science-vs/ketogenic-diet-should-you-
do-it)

Asking here will get you anecdotes, which might be interesting, but won't tell
you anything about how likely the diet is to help you. For all you know, it's
a placebo effect or something unique to another person's body.

------
bjourne
When I need to concentrate, I drink whipped cream and coffee. 3 dl of cream
and a cup of coffee and I'm down for 8h of hard math problems. People say that
it is unhealthy, but it is not. The whipped cream is _instead of_ other food
sources, if you drink it _in addition to_ a regular lunch, then that would
probably make you fat.

------
spraak
For a balanced perspective check out Mic the Vegan's take on it:
[https://youtu.be/MzHLAqyO7PQ](https://youtu.be/MzHLAqyO7PQ)

~~~
theNewMicrosoft
If you intended to make a snarky response then it's excellent, otherwise your
advice for a "balanced perspective" from a YT Vegan persona is at least
laughable.

~~~
spraak
I meant balanced as in, here's another perspective to provide balance to the
sides, not that this individual perspective is balanced.

------
TokyoKid
Hi,

Strictly applied, I've followed a "ketogenic" diet by definition. My body
operated on ketones for prolonged periods over about a year.

This came from intermittent fasting. This did not come from a strong meat-
based diet with high fat. I believe those are very bad ideas.

The process was roughly Mon to Wed/Thu/Fri with no food whatsoever. I used
keto-sticks to ensure my body switched to ketones as fuel.

Each day I stepped on the scale, I lost 2/3 - 1 whole KG a day. It was
amazing.

Psychologically, there was a sort of buzz that I felt enhanced focus and was
pleasurable. I was also amused at how I conquered hunger. It stopped ruling my
life and I decided when to each and how much.

Physically, I did not feel like I could climb a mountain or anything. I felt
light and floaty, but also slow and somewhat weak. This was not necessarily a
bad thing at all. I did _not_ feel heavy and sluggish or lethargic, but rather
capable of focus and walking around, just perhaps slower, but more
comfortable.

Heads up: the first 3-day session was very hard. Headaches were an issue. From
there it became easier. Then second nature.

I lost 20+ kilos over the year, but most of that was during the 3+ day fasts.
I took many weeks off throughout the year and easily switched from normal
eating to fasting throughout.

I have also tried meat/fat based keto diets and I think they are bad. They did
not work for me in any way, and I have red of people damaging themselves from
this harmful diet fad. I tried many other diets as well, but fasting was all
that worked.

Some of the weight was regained, but I still fit into the clothes I bought at
the target weight I reached through this method. I happen to believe this diet
is perfectly natural and even medically beneficial.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Great point. Keto means running off of ketones. It does not mean eating meat.
It also has little to do with how much fat you eat (Although many keto people,
including myself, believe in eating fat to satiety)

When you're ketogenic your body is burning fat for fuel. There's a switchover
period from being a sugar-burner to being a fat-burner (Even though we do it
naturally every night when we sleep) This can be uncomfortable for some.

